# Favourite Chapter and Why?



## Gollum (Dec 5, 2001)

*Your favourite chapter?*

Hello!

I'm new in this forum, and I've read the full LotR book one time, but in the last months i've read FotR over and over. To be prepared for the movie, in a way 

I just wonder, what's your favourite chapter in the book(s?) As for myself, I like the one when Minas Tirith is attacked by the orcs. I don't know what it's called in English, but The Siege of Gondor, maybe???

What's your favourite??
*gollum*


----------



## Talierin (Dec 5, 2001)

Actually, I have two favorites. The Battle of the Pelennor Fields and The Steward and the King.


----------



## Grond (Dec 5, 2001)

My favorite is Chapter 7 of Book III of The Two Towers titled, "Helm's Deep". It is where the tally game between Gimli and Legolas begins. It is where Aragorn and Eomer draw blades at the gate and where the thrilling scene of the Blowing of the Horn of Helm occurs. That's where Aragorn charges out of the tower at Helm's Deep with Theoden King and his knights. What a scene!! To me, the most exciting in all of the books... even more so than the Battle of the Pelennor Fields as it is a much longer narrative and has much more description. But, that's just a humble hammer's opinion.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow, that's a hard one.. I really like Of Herbs and Stewed Rabbit, A Window on the West, The Scouring of the Shire and A Knife in the Dark.
Welcome, Gollum!


----------



## Merry (Dec 6, 2001)

I like 'The Dead Marshes' and 'The Battle of the Pelennor Fields'.

And welcome to the forum, it is about time we had Gollum on this message board! Just no mis-behaving or you'll get a kick!


----------



## Telchar (Dec 6, 2001)

Welcome to the Tolkien Forum! 

The Battle of the Pelennor Fields


----------



## Moose (Dec 6, 2001)

*I don't have my copy of LOTR with me...*

at work but the chapter, in "The Return of The King" where the minstrel (sp?) starts to sing "Frodo of the Nine-Fingers and the Ring of Doom" and Sam jumps up and says something to the effect that now all his wishes have come true, "and the host gathered laughed and wept" as the song was played. I still get teary eyed when I read that part.

I also like "At the Sign of The Prancing Pony".

"There is an inn a merry old in, beneath a great grey hill. And there they brew a beer so brown, the Man in the Moon himself came down one night to drink his fill."

I love it, anybody who likes a good draught of brown beer is my kinda' fella. Can't wait to get home this evening and draw a pint myself.

Moose


----------



## Tar-Steve (Dec 6, 2001)

The Bridge of Khazad-dum !!!

Spoilers ahead:
*
*
*
*
*
*
It's so tense and so much happens so fast.
Galdalf leaning on his staff: "You cannot pass".
Frodo takes one in the chest.
Galdalf's plunge.

Doom .. Doom .. Doom 

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Gollum (Dec 7, 2001)

Those are all very cool chapters, and I forgot one that I like almost as much as when Gondor is attackted. The second chapter in FotR, is a very good chapter I think. The story of Gollum, myself, is both a great story, and very sad, that poor little fella' 

What's that chapter called in English...Shadow of the Past or something. It's called that in Norwegian, you see..

*gollum*


----------



## Telchar (Dec 7, 2001)

Another Norwegian!  Hi there Gollum! I'm from Norway too!
For å være helt eksakt, fra Drammen.. ..norges største veikryss.. 

And Aerin.. Skipp the Norwegian part..


----------



## Gollum (Dec 7, 2001)

Stokke, Vestfold her. En mil fra Tønsberg.


----------



## Telchar (Dec 7, 2001)

Har en kamerat som er fra Stokke jeg.. Han bor ikke akkurat i stokke da.. Langt ut i skauen vil jeg heller si.. 84 modell, hmm.. Hva heter søstra hans igjen.. Tonje Kristin tror jeg.. Mener hu er 84 modell..


----------



## Gollum (Dec 7, 2001)

HAr gått i klassen hennes i 3 år jeg. på Ung.skolen. Er 84 jeg og, kjenner ho godt jeg. Ho heter Tonje Kristin ja.


----------



## Telchar (Dec 7, 2001)

De bodde på Åskollen før, i drammen.. Broren hennes, er en kamerat av meg.. Er en gammal 80 modell jeg da..

Foresten, er farlig å snakke norsk her, vi blir forstått..

Well.. Best to get back on topic..

What's *your* favourite chapter..?


----------



## Merry (Dec 7, 2001)

*Merry feels ignorant for not being able to understand the other boys and girls in the group. Promises himself to learn more European languages*


----------



## Grond (Dec 7, 2001)

And what a great way to get post count up!

Comment t'allez vous, anyone??


----------



## Merry (Dec 7, 2001)

Oui....! But I can't spell it well enough to have a meaning conversation on the net! Oh look, another post count added to me name!! Yay......


----------



## Grond (Dec 7, 2001)

Merry, the question was not Parlez vous francais? (Do you speak French?) It was Comment t'allez vous? (How are you?) I can tell that you both speak and write it well.


----------



## Merry (Dec 7, 2001)

And the award for the most stupid attempt at a French conversation goes to.......

wait for it.....




MERRY!!!!!!

I'll stick to eglish as im ded gud at it.


----------



## Jorg (Dec 7, 2001)

I like the "prancing ponny" Æ kjæm åsså fra norge (Trondheim)


----------



## Gollum (Dec 7, 2001)

Many Norwegians in the forum??? That's kewl...

Anyway, the prancing pony is a good chapter also, but of course, in LotR, there are so many! Looking forward to the film also, I got tickets to the premiere on the 19th. At 00.01 am. It'll be a hard day at school, the movie isn't over before 3 am or something...

Foressten, kjenner ikke brodern hennes. Ja, det visste jeg egentlig at de var fra Drammen ellerno, nå som du sier'e. Sant som de sier, eller? Norges harryste by? '

Hobbitsssss...
*gollum*


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 7, 2001)

Well I don't speak Norwegian so I'll just have to say hi to Gollum in English.... Welcome to the forum Gollum! 

Let's see, my favorite chapters would have to be: A Knife in the Dark, The Bridge of Khazad-dum, The Battle of Pelennor Field, and The Scouring of the Shire. I hope I'm not forgetting any....


----------



## Kementari (Dec 7, 2001)

the Old Forest, At the Sign of the Pracing Poney and the Battle of the Pellenor Fields. All the Chapters are great!


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 7, 2001)

I'm about to start reading BPF... what I call the "Chapter of Unending Goosebumps."  I've been resisting starting all day, because once I begin, I won't be able to stop until the battle is finished!
But my favorite chapter would have to be the one in which the Company arrives in Lothlorien.... "Caras Ghaladon," is it called?


----------



## Irondealer (Dec 10, 2001)

The Bridge of Khazad-Dum and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields. Both heart breaking.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 11, 2001)

Ahh, I forgot to add the Bridge of K-D! One of the most thrilling parts in the book! Shame on me! *slaps himself in the face, topples over, and gets up clumsily to his feet*
Welcome, Irondealer!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 11, 2001)

Welcome to the forum Irondealer!


----------



## Perhana (Dec 11, 2001)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, but "The Choices of Master Samwise" is by far my favourite chapter in the whole novel. It's so warming. I think it allows to see who the real hero of the novel is.


----------



## Grond (Dec 11, 2001)

Welcome to the forum Perhana! Samwise was indeed "one" of the most important heroes in the book.


----------



## mandy_pal (Dec 11, 2001)

i have only read the first book and a liitle of the second. my fav. so far is the second chapter "Shadows in the past" of book one and "the council of elrond" in book two. i like those two the best cos its got a lot of history in it, very interesting stories, which i love to read about. but that does not mean i don't like any other chapters, overall i love all the chapters, it's just an amazing book (the first one) and i'm going to finish the second and start on the third.


----------



## Serena (Dec 11, 2001)

Welcome Mandy_pal! I have been sitting here staring at my computer screen for a good 45 minutes trying to figure out what my favorite chapter is but everytime I think of one I decided I like another one better *pulls hair* what's a girl to do?


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 12, 2001)

Welcome, mandy_pal and Perhana!
Heh, '_perhana_' is a Finnish swear-word.. Kind of like damn or sh**. Do you speak Finnish, Perhana? _Puhutsä Suomea?_


----------



## Bill the Pony (Dec 12, 2001)

*The Hobbit*

I'm gonna go off-topic a little bit here, by choosing a chapter in the hobbit, I believe it's called 'riddles in the dark'. If not I'm sure everyone knows which one I mean.

In LOTR I agree with shadows of the past, because that chapter basically explains the whole 'why' of the book.


----------



## Elanor (Dec 13, 2001)

"Strider" when the Hobbits first meet Aragorn at the Prancing Pony. But its so hard to come up with a fav.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 20, 2002)

Passing of the Grey Company


----------



## Niniel (Dec 21, 2002)

The Grey Havens


----------



## Elendur (Dec 21, 2002)

I actually like Appendix A part V "Here follows a Part of the Tale of Aragorn and Arwen"

"Nay, dear lord," she said, "that choice is long over. There is now no ship that would bear me hence, and I must indeed abide by the Doom of Men, whether I will or nill: the loss and the silence. But I say to you, King of the Numenoreans, not till now have I understood the tale of your people and their fall. As wicked fools I scorned them, but I pity them at last. For if this is indeed, as the Eldar say, the gift of the One to Men, it is bitter to recieve."

"So it seems, " he said. "But let us not be overthrown at the final test, who of old recounced the Shadow and the Ring. In sorrow we must go, but not in despair. Behold! we are not bound for ever to the circles of the world, and beyond them is more than memory. Farewell!"



 sniff still brings a tear to the eye!


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Dec 21, 2002)

I love Appendix A part V "Here follows a Part of the Tale of Aragorn and Arwen". Its so sad.

Its so hard to choose your fav. chapter of the book, they are all so good! I'll go with "Lothlórien", "The Steward and The King" and
"The Grey Havens". I guess those were the ones that I liked most, but I really loved the whole book.


----------



## Tar-Minyatur (Dec 22, 2002)

It's gotta be "Battle of the Pelennor Fields" I love that chapter


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 23, 2002)

After much frustration with regards to deciding my favourite chapter due to the fact that it is a very difficult thing for me to choose only one, I have decided to choose a chapter from each of the two books from The Fellowship of the Ring, The Two Towers, and The Return of the King.

*Book I,* _FotR_: "Flight to the Ford". The ominous feeling of the chapter, and the presence of the Ringwraiths made the chapter powerful in it's dark tones. However, the introduction of Glorfindel to save Frodo was a heroic part of the chapter.

*Book II,* _FotR_: "The Bridge of Khazad-dûm". Being set in Moria, the chapter conveyed a great sense of foreboding. The descriptiveness of the battles, the quickening pace of the chapter, and finally the loss of Gandalf and then Aragorn leading the Fellowship from the mines made for an enthralling (if very short) chapter.

*Book III,* _TTT_: "Helm's Deep". One of the most important battles in LotR, and one of the most exciting chapters of the entire book to boot. I'll never forget when King Théoden entered the fray on Eorlingas (and I can't wait to see the film of TTT, if only to see Helm's Deep).

*Book IV,* _TTT_: "The Choices of Master Samwise". Although "Shelob's Lair" may have set the scene with it's frightening, intense descriptions, the next chapter was once which showed the bravery Sam possessed, and the loyalty and compassion for Frodo. Even though the chapter (and thus TTT) may have ended on a dark note, the chapter remains my favourite from the second book of TTT.

*Book V,* _RotK_: "The Battle of the Pelennor Fields". Another important battle, and one which was very vivid in it's descrptivness of the event. Also very saddening, yet this achieves a memorable effect.

*Book IV,* _RotK_: "Mount Doom". Could it really be anything else? The culmination of the Quest, the destruction of Sméagol and of the One Ring, and again the dearness of Samwise. A very powerful chapter, possibly the most powerful in the entire book.

That's about it for LotR. Now I need to get started on The Hobbit and The Silmarillion...


----------



## Wynston (Dec 23, 2002)

There's so many, but for some reason the scouring of the shire sticks out in my mind. It just evoked so much emotion in me. I hated Saruman so much at that point for what he did to the Shire, and I loved how everyone underestimated the Hobbits when they came back. I knew what they had gone through, and I knew that they were not going to stand for what happened to their home. No one else in the Shire did. It was just a great feeling when I read it, especially when they finally overcame Saruman and his servants. I just felt like that's what they got for underestimating the little people, and that they got what they deserved. Great chapter in the book.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 23, 2002)

Well, I've only read TTT and FotR but it would have to be:
*The Riders of Rohan
The King of the Golden Hall
Helm's Deep*
Can you see a certain trend? 

*this is only from the TT and FotR


----------



## gandalfthegreat (Dec 24, 2002)

*My Favorite Chapter in LoTR...*

-Honestly my favorite chapter in FoTR is Chapter one, A Long-expected Party. This is my favorite yet I really do not know why. I think it is because it really sets up an interest in the rest of the chapters, and even books for that matter. I do believe though that there are several other great chapters in LoTR but this is by far my favorite.


-Gandalf


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 25, 2002)

Wow this thread was silent for exactly one year and one week, what posessed you to go looking for it? But anyway, my favorite is "Flight to the Ford", thats where Glorfindel comes in, and "The White Rider".


----------



## Michel Delving (May 11, 2003)

I'd go for *Fog on the Barrow-Downs*.

It's something about the atmosphere created that reminds me of my childhood. It's so other-worldly yet real. I can picture a mist across the mounds and the small dark hills thickening to solid ghosts.

And that _long arm groping...walking on it's fingers_ perfectly spooky and always reminds me of T S Eliot's:

_I should have been a pair of ragged claws
Scuttling across the floors of silent seas._


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Definately the Black Gate Opens. That just completely blew me away. So emotional. But in second place comes Stairs of the Cirith Ungol


----------



## Michel Delving (May 11, 2003)

Cirith Ungol was marvelous.

How did *The Black Gate Opens* _blow you away_ Black Captain?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

The three Lothlorien chapters touched me on a whole new level. They simply have an ethereal feel to them, and Galadriel giving 'magical little treats' away to mere mortals (well, except Legolas) is also very surreal and beautiful.

The Grey Havens shares my number one spot with the above chapters. The mightiest and wisest characters all gathered in one place! 
The way it ends so abruptly just leaves me breathless and depressed that it's all over - the Elves leaving, beautiful things passing away...


----------



## Michel Delving (May 11, 2003)

I've got to say I found all the Lothlorien section very dull when I first read the book in the Seventies. Reading them again, last year, I couldn't fathom why I thought this, as a boy, because they were fascinating and the descriptions were indeed _ethereal_.

I think if you read The Grey Havens in conjunction with the last part of The Silmarillion then the poignancy is even more pronounced.


----------



## HLGStrider (May 11, 2003)

I think it is called Strider, but it is very mixed in with the At the Sign of the Prancing Pony and Knife in the Dark. . .I think Strider is the one I've reread the most, because Strider comes in and is suich a mystery. . .sort of alluring. . .

I also like the House of Healing, Riders of Rohan, Flotsam and Jetsam, and the Steward and the King. . .etc.


----------



## YayGollum (May 12, 2003)

I forget the names of chapterses. oh well. Something with Gollum in it. Maybe that Taming Of Smeagol one? Or the Dead Marshes one? Or the Cirith Ungol one? Or the one where he becomes the hero? Hm. Whichever has the most Gollum lines.


----------



## Beleg (May 12, 2003)

For me Definately *Knife in the Dark* and *Scourning of Shire* 

Although the chapter of Boromir's death and *Minas Tirith* are also very touching.


----------



## Niniel (May 12, 2003)

We had a thread like this long time ago... I don't remember what I said then, but my fav chapter was and is the Grey Havens. Second maybe the Choices of Master Samwise and third the Battle of the Pelennor Fields.


----------



## Lantarion (May 12, 2003)

Aargh! So many chapters, so little time! 
Hmm, but perhaps 'The Battle of the Pelennor Fields' or 'The Council of Elrond' or some of the chapters after 'Mount Doom', like 'Scouring of the Shire'.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (May 12, 2003)

The best chapters IMHO (my god! I used an abbreviation! )
Is probably Mt Doom and the Battle of the Pellenor Fields.


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 12, 2003)

*Well*

Has to be 'Three Is Company' or 'Shortcut To Mushrooms' i love the feeling and the descriptive text used in these chapters.

So very English, and when one is in a field in middle England reading those chapters as i have done, its the closest it comes.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 12, 2003)

Frank Sinatra, I also enjoyed those chapters a whole lot - there's adventure in it, and those chapters have a very 'simple' feel to them - without any 'high and mighty' creatures involved. The Nazgul add to the adrenaline rush.


----------



## FrankSinatra (May 12, 2003)

*Yes*

The riders do increase the tension somewhat i agree totally!

'Sinister' is the best description i find.

The atmosphere in those chapters is very 'homely' but the hints of future evils are becoming more apparent.


----------



## Michel Delving (May 12, 2003)

Yes, you are perfectly describing the same feeling I get from *Fog on Barrow-Downs*- perfect, evocative descriptions. There's a certain timeless innocence to the start of the book that fades as the Hobbits get into the Big Bad World.

We need more reasons _why_ chapters are favourites, rather than just lists. It makes things go with a swing!


----------



## FoolOfATook (May 12, 2003)

Tolkien once said that his favorite moment in LOTR was the moment in _The Siege of Gondor_, at the very end of the chapter when dawn finally comes, the cock crows and the horns of Rohan begin sounding. 

I'm with Tolkien here, that's probably my favorite moment, and it definitely closes out my favorite chapter.

And Michel- I thought I was the only one who quoted _Prufrock_ around here. Well, me and Rhiannon.


----------



## Michel Delving (May 12, 2003)

Yes, let's do a thesis comparing The Waste Land to The Dead Marshes , _other testimony of summer nights_ indeed!

Fascinating!

Anymore favourites anyone? -

WITH REASONS, MIND YOU, WITH REASONS!


----------



## sol (Oct 18, 2021)

old post but the one that made me discover this forum so I'm gonna answer this one. chapter 7 - in Tom Bombadils house. It's simply my favorite chapter in any book ever. Oh to be visiting the home of Goldberry and Bombadil😌


----------



## Ealdwyn (Oct 18, 2021)

sol said:


> old post but the one that made me discover this forum so I'm gonna answer this one. chapter 7 - in Tom Bombadils house. It's simply my favorite chapter in any book ever. Oh to be visiting the home of Goldberry and Bombadil😌


Hi there, Sol! Welcome to the forum!

That's an interesting choice of favourite chapter.
I regret to say it's not one of my favourites. It has some interestng aspects: the Hobbits' dreams, the reaction of TB to the Ring. But overall, but I find TB himself a little tedious, and I get impatient to get to the Barrow Downs. 😁


----------



## sol (Oct 26, 2021)

Haha! yes I tend to get that reaction from people when it comes to Bombadil, probably many agree with you as this part was left out in the films as well. I feel alot like goldberry myself, maybe thats why I like it so much😄 my kind of house.


----------



## avibag (Nov 10, 2021)

I love "The council of Elrond". When I read LOTR for the first and second time, I found it very boring, because I didn't really understand what's going on. But now, after reading the Silmarillion, it is just fascinating!
Also, it is not really a specific chapter (please forgive me), but I always really love the quarrels of Sam with Gollum. Every one of them has his own way of talking, and together - it is wonderful!


----------



## Halasían (Nov 11, 2021)

Halasían said:


> Passing of the Grey Company


Nearly 19 years on, and STILL it's the _*Passing of the Grey Company*__._

Why? This:

This has to be one of my favourite passages from the Lord of the Rings books....


From *Chapter II* of *Return of the King*. *Passing of the Grey Company*. 

... They had not long passed the mounds at the Fords of Isen, when a Rider galloped up from the back of their line.

_'My Lord,'_ he said to the king. _'there are horsemen behind us. As we crossed the fords I thought that I heard them. Now we are sure. They are overtaking us, riding hard.'_

Theoden at once called a halt. The Riders turned about and seized their spears. Aragorn dismounted and set Merry on the ground, and drawing his sword he stood by the king's stirrup. Eomer and his esquire rode back to the rear. Merry felt more like unneeded baggage than ever, and he wondered, if there was a fight, what he should do. Supposing the king's small escort was trapped and overcome but he escaped into the darkness - alone in the wild fields of Rohan with no idea of where he was in all the endless miles? 'No good' he thought. He drew his sword and tightened his belt.

The sinking moon was obscured by a great sailing cloud, but suddenly it rode out clear again. Then they all heard the sound of hoofs, and at the same moment they saw dark shapes coming swiftly on the path from the fords. The moonlight glinted here and there on the points of spears. The number of the pursuers could not be told, but they seemed no fewer than the king's escort, at the least.

When they were some fifty paces off, Eomer cried out in a loud voice : _'Halt! Halt! Who rides in Rohan?'_

The pursuers brought their steeds to a sudden stand. A silence followed; and then in the moonlight, a horseman could be seen dismounting and walking slowly forward. His hand showed white as he held it up, palm outward, in token of peace; but the king's men gripped their weapons. At ten paces the man stopped. He was tall, a dark standing shadow. Then his clear voice rang out.

_'Rohan? Rohan did you say? That is a glad word. We seek that land in haste from long afar.'

'You have found it.'_ said Eomer. _'When you crossed the fords yonder you entered it. But it is the realm of Theoden the King. None ride here save by his leave. Who are you? And what is your haste?'

'Halbarad Dunedain, Ranger of the North I am.'_ cried the man _'We seek one Aragorn, son of Arathorn, and we heard that he was in Rohan.'

'And you have found him also!'_ cried Aragorn. Giving his reigns to Merry, he ran forward and embraced the newcomer. _'Halbarad!'_ he said. _'Of all joys this is the least expected!'_

Merry breathed a sigh of relief. He thought that this was some last trick of Saruman's, to waylay king while he had only a few men about him; but it seemed there would be no need to die in Theoden's defence, not yet at any rate. He sheathed his sword.

_'All is well.'_ said Aragorn, turning back. _'Here are some of my own kin from the far land where I dwelt. But why they come, and how many they be, Halbarad shall tell us.'

'I have thirty with me.'_ said Halbarad. _'That is all of our kindred that could be gathered in haste; but the brethren Elladan and Elrohir have ridden with us, desiring to go to the war. We rode swiftly as we might when your summons came.'

'But I did not summon you,' said Aragorn, 'save only in wish.My thoughts have often turned to you, and seldom more than tonight; yet I have sent no word. But come! All such matters must wait. You find us riding in haste and danger. Ride with us now, if the king will give his leave.'_

Theoden was indeed glad of the news. _'It is well!'_ he said. _'If these kinsmen be in any way like to yourself, my lord Aragorn, thirty such knights will be a strength that cannot be counted by heads.'_

Then the Riders set out again, and Aragorn for a while rode with the Dunedain; and when they had spoken of tidings in the North and in the South, Elrohir said to him :

_'I bring word to you from my father : "The Days are short. If thou art in haste, remember the Paths of the Dead."'

'Always my days have seemed to me short to achieve my desire.'_ answered Aragorn. _'But great indeed will be my haste ere I take that road.'

'That will soon be seen.'_ said Elrohir. _'But let us speak no more of these things upon the open road!'_

And Aragorn said to Halbarad : _'What is that that you bear, kinsman?'_
For he saw that instead of a spear he bore a tall staff, as it were a standard, but it was close-furled in a black cloth bound about with many thongs.

_'It is a gift that I bring you from the Lady of Rivendell.'_ answered Halbarad. _'She wrought it in secret, and long was the making. But she also sends word to you : "The days now are short. Either our hope cometh, or all hopes end. Therefore I send thee what I have made for thee. Fare well Elfstone!"'_

And Aragorn said : _'Now I know what you bear. Bear it still for me a while!'_ And he turned and looked away to the North under the great stars, and then he fell silent and spoke no more while the night's journey lasted.


----------

